# 2006 Murano's driver seat



## Ashraf_Khater (Nov 8, 2015)

hello friends,
I have 2006 Murano and it was great, but lately I had a problem with the driver seat, which is that when I'm setting it won't go forward or backward also it can't adjust the recline, also the seat lifter won't work, but the lumbar support function and the pedals adjuster is working fine. but if no one is setting in the seat every is working without problem.

So ho can I fix this problem?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If it works when you are not in the seat but stops when you are sitting in it, you might want to check the harness of the seat to make sure it's not shorting out when the seat is sat in.


----------



## Ashraf_Khater (Nov 8, 2015)

how can I can check the harness?


----------

